# Any double point promotion?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Will there be a double point promotion for the wintertime?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 3, 2010)

Sure hope so!

I asked about it somewhere the "experts" say it will probably start around Jan 15.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 3, 2010)

Is the Winter promotion usually double points?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 3, 2010)

I know there's usually an AE promo (like buy 3, get 1 or something), but I hope there is something else.


----------



## wayman (Jan 3, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I know there's usually an AE promo (like buy 3, get 1 or something), but I hope there is something else.


Theoretical question: I've got 2 FC-upgrade coupons to use by 2/28, and am considering a Fri/Sun PHL-BOS-PHL Acela trip for them on some weekend over the next couple months. (This year, I will not make the mistake of picking Presidents Day Weekend!) Assuming there's a B3G1 (or even B2G1?) Acela promotion, will I still get credit towards that sort of promotion for "buying" Acela tickets if I buy BC, but then use a coupon to upgrade to FC? Or does my use of a coupon somehow make those tickets ineligible for the promotion?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 3, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> Is the Winter promotion usually double points?


No, I believe that they've mixed things up a few times. Seem to recall that one was a buy 2 RT's on Acela, get one free.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 3, 2010)

wayman said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I know there's usually an AE promo (like buy 3, get 1 or something), but I hope there is something else.
> ...


It never has disqualified one in the past. Of course there's always a first time, but I think it unlikely that you'd be bumped out.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 4, 2010)

Well last winter there were a lot of things.

It was buy 3 acela trips get one free but I recall some people got buy 3 trips on a regional get one free I think it was more targeted.

I'd prefer a double or triple points deal though


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> I'd prefer a double or triple points deal though


I prefer a double, triple and another triple point promo - all at the same time - like they had a few years ago!  I signed up for all 3, and got 6X!  (You only get base points once.  )


----------



## Dovecote (Jan 6, 2010)

Guest said:


> Will there be a double point promotion for the wintertime?


My AGR credit card statement prepared yesterday 1/5/10 mentions an Acela promotion. It states "Take three roundtrips (or six one-ways) on Acela, January 7 through March 13, 2010, and get a free Acela Business class roundtrip. Registration is required at AmtrakGuestRewards.com using code 10710. Terms and conditions apply, visit the site for details.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 6, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be a double point promotion for the wintertime?
> ...


I just tried it the code didn't work for me. Did you have any luck?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 6, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be a double point promotion for the wintertime?
> ...


I think this might be targeted to folks in the NEC, my statement didnt have this promo, havent seen it on AGR web sight either! Really hope we folks out here in flyover country (bite your tounge Dave! :lol: )get in on the action, I'd like double/triple points too, not gonna get up to the NEC till the ice and snow melt and the sun returns!


----------



## Dovecote (Jan 6, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


Yes the code worked for both me and my wife. I copied the results below. I guess Jim is correct that the promo is targeted to NEC users.

Congratulations — your registration was successful!

Congratulations, you are registered for the Acela Winter Frees offer. Take 3 roundtrips, between January 7 through March 13, 2010, and earn a FREE Acela Business class roundtrip. The FREE roundtrip is valid from June 1 through August 31, 2010.

 

 

Please print this page for your records.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 6, 2010)

It worked for me! 



jimhudson said:


> bite your tounge Dave! :lol:


I'm trying - but it hurts!


----------



## amamba (Jan 6, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


Yup, it just worked for both me and DH. Too bad DH rode the acela already TODAY and its not gonna count


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 6, 2010)

no fair I live in the northeast! Granted I am not a big acela rider, and would never qualify its still sad


----------



## wayman (Jan 7, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > I just tried it the code didn't work for me. Did you have any luck?
> ...


Worked for me. I was not sent an email about it, and didn't see any info about it when I logged in to the AGR site, but I entered the code and got registered. Perfect timing, since I was already planning a late-January Acela r/t to enjoy my coupons; after that, it's like "buy 1, get 1 free"!


----------



## BeckysBarn (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not quite in flyover area, but definitely not in the NEC (central IL). I just registered - can't believe that it took it! Now I have 3 promotions I can't use: 2x & 3x (expired) and the Acela.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 7, 2010)

BeckysBarn said:


> I'm not quite in flyover area, but definitely not in the NEC (central IL). I just registered - can't believe that it took it! Now I have 3 promotions I can't use: 2x & 3x (expired) and the Acela.


Well it's improving a little! On the Hot items on AGR site they have the Acela promo listed along with a Northeast Regional Promo and a Mid-West promo and a California train promo. Guess they forgot use heathens down here in the South, Southeast,Southwest. Some are spend $50, get a 1,000 Bonus points by March, others are ride 3, get one free! You can look it up on the AGR sight!


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 7, 2010)

I received an e-mail from Amtrak announcing an Acela, take 3 trips and get one free until the end of March.

You are required to register to participate.'\


----------



## BeckysBarn (Jan 7, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Well it's improving a little! On the Hot items on AGR site they have the Acela promo listed along with a Northeast Regional Promo and a Mid-West promo and a California train promo. Guess they forgot use heathens down here in the South, Southeast,Southwest. Some are spend $50, get a 1,000 Bonus points by March, others are ride 3, get one free! You can look it up on the AGR sight!


I didn't get an e-mail for the Midwest deal. But I've signed up now. Thanks, Jim! Looks like I'll be doing some point runs! SPI to LNC (Springfield, IL/Lincoln, IL) is usually between $3 and $5 one way. So, approximately 5 round trips to hit $50, minimum 200 points (RT) = 1,000 pts + 1,000 promo points! WooHoo!! 

Hopefully, it will warm up sometime soon, so I won't mind hanging out in downtown Lincoln for a couple of hours.


----------

